# HD6950 Overclocked to 900MHz - Stock Volt



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 8, 2011)

*Card used - *
*media.bestofmicro.com/Y/W/309704/original/sapphire_6950-twin-fan.jpg
Sapphire Technology Web Site

*Stock settings - *
*img683.imageshack.us/img683/484/capture3uu.png

*Rest of system -*


> AMD Athlon II x4 635 - 2.9GHz
> G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL
> G.Skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H
> ...



*Overclocked myself (didnt touch voltage) -*
*img521.imageshack.us/img521/7678/capture4n.png

*UPDATE*

*3dmark11 performance improvement - *

*800/1250 - *
*GPU Score - 4804*
*img256.imageshack.us/img256/2538/800ph.png

*900/1250 - *
*GPU Score - 5287*
*img585.imageshack.us/img585/2594/900p.png


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 8, 2011)

^^ Nice job done by you.  You can stretch it further by tweaking the voltage.


----------



## devx (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey jas good job., it's helpful for me as a recent benchmarking of GPU i'm planning to acquire., thanks.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks d6bmg and devx

*UPDATE - *
played upriver(BC2) with 900/1300 (stock volt) and found it stable. anything above for core wasnt stable in BC2 at stock volt. 
so final clocks at stock volt - 
*img40.imageshack.us/img40/2411/captureaks.png

memory didnt contribute much to increase in performance. so keeping it at 1275.


----------



## Skud (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice OC for core. But memory seems low.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks skud. i pushed memory to 1300 and it was stable. myself didnt go above still.


----------



## Skud (Dec 9, 2011)

Load temps at OC?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 9, 2011)

The temp was 68C~ at 68% fan (used a temp-speed proportional fan curve in afterburner) in BC2.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Dec 9, 2011)

Great Job Jas !!!  
Even I want to try my luck at OC`ing but can`t find the time to do it ... 

keep up the good work ... OC further by tweaking voltages this time ....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks vizkid.

-------------------------------------
MODS PLEASE LOCK THIS THREAD.
further updates here - 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/149767-hd-6950-1gb-unlocked-hd-6970-1gb.html#post1541084


----------

